# Cooking a whole pig??



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't have smoker/grill large enough to fit a whole pig and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on alternative cooking/cooker methods? Looking to cook 50-70lbs pig!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*pig*

can you weld?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Well I would call it welding but I can some what stick metal together.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

For big pigs build a pit out of cinderblocks. We have cooked a ton of em that way. 20 hour process. 

If it is a small squeeler (less than 75), get a Caja China (google it). Cooks em fast and they come out perfect.

You are more than welcome to borrow mine -- all my stuff gets delivered next week.

Mike


----------



## bluey (Sep 5, 2009)

build a temporary pit out of concrete blocks


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

grouper22 said:


> For big pigs build a pit out of cinderblocks. We have cooked a ton of em that way. 20 hour process.
> 
> If it is a small squeeler (less than 75), get a Caja China (google it). Cooks em fast and they come out perfect.
> 
> Mike


I have thought about buy a pig box. A friend has one and man the cook awesome.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*pig pit*

build the pit as others have described anf get 8 pieces of angle orn 8*8 squares and weld them into a rectangle then screw on a piece of heavy galvanized fenceing and you can make a down and dirty cheap pig grill that way


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm no expert but I saw this done often when I was a kid. 

Pit Cooking
"It's one of the oldest methods of cooking. Dig a hole in the ground, fill it with fire, add a large animal, cover, and cook. Most people recognize it as the Hawaiian Luau or more accurately Kalua Pig. While lots of people do this in many different ways there are a few basic steps you can take to make it turn out right. You can use this cooking method for large hogs, whole lamb, a side of beef, or virtually anything else you have that just isn't going to fit anywhere else"

http://bbq.about.com/od/barbecuehelp/a/aa061006a.htm


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

Yep, I second the last one. Dig a pit and save the surf. Roast the pig on a spit and fill the hole in when youre done.


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

Dig a hole! A big one! I plan on doing one mid fall when its not blistering hot outside!


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

we always use the cinderblock way. cheap and easy. make a big square out of cinderblocks, build a fire in the middle, and put any kind of grating that will support however big a pig you want and cook away. it usually takes us 15 or so hours for a 75 to 100 pounder.


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

*Pig Roast*

Marmidor, my neighbor and I thru a party recently and decided to do the pig. Cost of the pit was a little under 250 for all supplies including warrington welding building the grate. Pig was 2.39 a lb at Oaks meat market in Chumuckla. Call on Monday for pickup thur or fri. - 50 or 60#. Cooking time was around 7hrs. Could have been shorter but agreed we will make it longer next time by keeping the temperature lower in the 250 range. I will upload some pictures for the visual. You are welcome to contact for more specifics. Figure 3/4 # of pig per person. Ours was a 61 pounder with 48 guests = lots of left overs.


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

A few more pictures.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know why but quite a few banks and credit unions have trailered roasters.
I know PenAir on base has one in the parking lot.
Don't know if for members use or what.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

grouper22 said:


> For big pigs build a pit out of cinderblocks. We have cooked a ton of em that way. 20 hour process.
> 
> If it is a small squeeler (less than 75), get a Caja China (google it). Cooks em fast and they come out perfect.
> 
> ...


+1.

I'd like to know how the Caja China works out. I've had one for 6 months that has never been used.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

snap thats a sweet setup there man.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

jakec said:


> snap thats a sweet setup there man.


No doubt. I think that's the route I'm gonna take!!


----------



## cissysdad (Oct 7, 2007)

how do you feed the fire while cooking the whole pig


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

cissysdad said:


> how do you feed the fire while cooking the whole pig


Two guys on either side lift, then shovel. At least that's my experience.


----------



## mitch mako 21 (May 30, 2009)

A friend of mine rented a pig cooker in Navarre, but I cant remember where. You may google it


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

One key thing to remember with the cinderblock method is not to have a huge bunch of coals under the swine. Fat melts, fat burns = yucky pig). 

We put a small pile (7-12 briquets) under each ham, each shoulder and a few in the middle. Skin side up for 8 hours (pig size dependant) and generously mop with vinegar base sauce (apple cider v, garlic powder, red pepper flakes etc). 

When you flip the pig, cover him up and keep the temp around 225. We use a big piece of cardboard and a tarp but that piece of aluminum pictured above is high speed--really like that idea.

Take pics and let us know how it turns out.

Mike


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

grouper22 said:


> One key thing to remember with the cinderblock method is not to have a huge bunch of coals under the swine. Fat melts, fat burns = yucky pig).
> 
> We put a small pile (7-12 briquets) under each ham, each shoulder and a few in the middle. Skin side up for 8 hours (pig size dependant) and generously mop with vinegar base sauce (apple cider v, garlic powder, red pepper flakes etc).
> 
> ...


Thanks mike that is good info to have!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a pit in the backyard,with a rotisserie.Been there about 6 yrs now and cooked 50+ pigs and deer.It does take awhile(18-20hrs) but when it falls apart on the spit its done just right. :thumbup:


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

When I lived in Pa one of our family friends would dig a large deep hole and build a big fire in it and keep it going fill there is a large bed of coals. Soak cotton blanket in water then ring it out it should just be a little damp, season the hog and wrap in blanket. put 1 in of dirt over coals, throw hog in the hole. Add 1-2 in dirt build another fire on top of it and party all night. The next afternoon (about the time everyone wakes up) dig pig back out careful not to puncture the blanket unfold and enjoy. Best hog I've ever had.


----------

